# Right way to remove dead anubias leaves?



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Get a sharp razor blade, lay the stem on a hard surface and do a clean cut through the stem near the rhizome.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i cut it off a little above the place where the stem meets the rhizome.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

sometimes when the position of my anubias is difficult to reach i just leave it there to rot by itself.


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

Interesting. Three different replies. Sounds like it's not rocket science! Thanks everyone.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

I just posted this in another thread but in case you might find it helpful, here it is again...lol
It's a cool read if nothing else.


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for the link. Those are some really cool pictures of anubias roots. Some of the information is new to me too.


----------

